# ليعود الأمل الى الشفاه العابسة .... ولنرجع خضرة أرضنا اليابسة



## مهندس السواهيك (31 أكتوبر 2006)

نرى اشارات اليئس تلف وجوه شبابنا الغيور على أمته .... لما أصابها من الجهل والتخلف عن اللحاق بركب الامم المتقدمة ... وكيف انهمكت في الملذات واصبحت امة استهلاكية غير منتجة .... ولكن هذا يعني اليئس من الاصلاح .... كلا .
الاخوة المهندسين هذا ليس نهاية المطاف ولا هي تدمير الآمال .... واذا اردتم ان تعلو همتكم ويزيد تفانيكم أنصحكم قراءة كتاب ( كيف ظهر جيل صلاح الدين كيف عادت القدس للأستاذ الشهيد رعد كامل الحيالي ) كيف يصف الجيل الذي سبق ظهور جيل صلاح الدين بمئة سنة وكيف سادت في زمنه عتمة الجهل والظلم والقهر وكيف يأكل الناس بعضهم بعضاً .... ربما بل ومؤكداً ستقول انّ الزمن الذي أعيش فيه خيراً من زمنهم ذلك وستحمد الله أنّك لم تعش في ذلك الزمن ...
اذن السؤال كيف ظهر جيل صلاح الدين .... بجهود مدرسة الاصلاح من العلماء عادت الأمة ومن رواد هذه المدرسة قادها الامام الغزالي يرحمه الله فقد أخذ يؤسس لجيل يجتثه من أدران الماضي وينقله الى آفاق المستقبل .... وحين ترى كتب الامام الغزالي بعد عودته من فلسطين حين أقام فيها خمس سنوات لا ترى فيها كلمة واحدة تدل على الأمر بجهاد الغاصب الصليبي ولا الحض على الانتفاض على الحكام الظلمة لأنّه يعرف يقينا أنّ هكذا جيل بسلوكياته وانكساراته لا يستطيع أن يصمد أمام عدو غاشم .... فبدأت مدرسة الاصلاح تشق طريقها تدفع عقول الشباب للإستنارة بنور الكتاب والسنة النبوية والتسلح بسلاح العلم .... ثم أكمل عنه العلماء الطريق وجاء عصر السلطان عماد زنكي الذي بدأ بتوحيد الامارات ومن ثم أوصلها الى ابنه نور الدين زنكي ليؤسس دولة الجيل الذي ظهر فيه تلميذه السلطان صلاح الدين وحين استلم صلاح الدين زمام الامور كان ذلك الجيل جاهزاً لضرب الغزاة والانقلاب على الحكام الطغاة ... فكان الفتح وكان التحرير .....
واليوم نرى صحوة مشابهة وتأسيس مدرسة جديدة من الدعاة المباركين أمثال الشيخ القرضاوي والاساتذة المباركين عمرو خالد وخالد الجندي ومحمد هداية وطارق سويدان وعلي الجفري وصلاح بن راشد .. ومدرسة صناع الحياة ومدرسة صناعة الحياة ومدرسة التغيير .... ومنتديات ملتقى المهندسين العرب وغيرها ستظهر وتظهر ...
فهناك أمل والامل كبير بكم ومرهون على عاتقكم فأنتم قادة المجتمع وأنتم مثقفوه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 مايو 2007)

ما معني الينس؟
المهندس داخل الساحه العربيه غير مقيم ولست له فرصه؟ دائما الواسطه هي الغالبه في النهايه ؟ لذلك ولم ولن نتقدم مهما فعلنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذه هي الحقيقه


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (28 مايو 2007)

*الرجاء المحاولة*

اخواني المهندسين واخواتي المهندسات الرجاء محاولة العثور الكتاب الذي ذكرته انفا ومحاولة قراءته بتروي وفهم ما اقصده بالقضاء على اليأس


----------



## نهواند (14 مايو 2008)

نسال الله السداد في القول والعمل


----------



## نافذة على العالم (15 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي مشوار الالف ميل يبدا بخطوة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..................


----------

